# Sooo



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had a couple of folks contact me that were concerned about my whereabouts. 

Stuff has changed around here. Instead of the husband person retiring in January he called last month and said he was done. He was retiring as of 10/1. That lasted a week, he was home before the end of September.

I get it, that last job assignment was hell and my easy going hubs was ready to hurt someone things were so bad there. When it gets to that point it's time to put the job in the rear window. 

That meant everything here changed before I was ready for it. 

Thank you for your concern but I know the forum is in good hands until life levels out around here to free me up to goof off.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I can relate. I wish you and your husband the best.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the post, Robin. I hope things work out soon and life gets almost back to normal. I hope it will be a short absence . Hugs!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I wish you all the best! I appreciate your knowledge and advice. Hopefully, life will settle soon.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Yay! Glad things are ok!. Isn't it good to know you were missed! Tell Hubs congrats on retirement. It will take a while but a new routine will settle in. Good Luck!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm glad to know things aren't REALLY serious, we get worried when one of our flock doesn't come home to roost. Bwahahahah....see what I did there?

Hopefully things will settle down soon and you will find a 'new normal'.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> I'm glad to know things aren't REALLY serious, we get worried when one of our flock doesn't come home to roost. Bwahahahah....see what I did there?
> 
> Hopefully things will settle down soon and you will find a 'new normal'.


NAIL ON HEAD, GIRL. We do get concerned when we don't hear from people. And I think Robin had a lot to do with that feeling being one of the good things about this forum. (And many others as well).


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Glad you are ok, come back when you can.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just noticed this post. Had been wondering about you.....not posting as much as normal ....I'm with the others in hope things will settle down for y'all soon.


----------

